# Type 2 newbie



## clive555555 (Aug 18, 2017)

I 'ave got to lose a lot of weight, anyone got ideas on slimming aids like COMPLAN or SLIMFAST, they don't seem to fit in with a "healthly diet". Anyone tried them? My diabetes is just coming under control, don't wanna mess my blood sugars. Cheers CB


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 18, 2017)

Welcome Clive from a fellow T2.
Complan, Slimfast:  I don't know much about these. Never considered them.  I'm very much "just give me the food" type person.  I lost weight just controlling diet.  {*shuffles feet, doesn't mention putting some back on*}


----------



## clive555555 (Aug 18, 2017)

Cheers Ralph, I've never tried Slimfast or Complan but losing weight is difficult, when excise is nearly impossible due to heart problems, Have lost weight before, but now seems impossible. Cheers clive555555


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 18, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the heart problems.


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi Clive, many years ago (long before D) I tried Slimfast for a while. It was ok, but after a few days my teeth positively ached with the desire to get into something solid to eat! I couldn't continue with it because of the tedium of the drinks and the lack of something to actually chew... 

It is certainly difficult to lose weight, and I don't have any easy answers, I'm afraid


----------



## Ditto (Aug 19, 2017)

Hello Clive, I lost stones with SlimFast and walking but put it all back on when I started pigging out again. I can't eat normally, it's either pig or diet. My son uses Complan to try and put weight on as he's none too good lately with digestion problems. I'm back to trying the SlimFast again and give up the food entirely, but I'm so HUNGRY all the time ::sigh::


----------



## clive555555 (Aug 19, 2017)

hello slimfast and complan don't seem to be the answer. I have bought an exercise bike that might help. *But is really slow going. I have an electrical friend called a FITBIT. helps monitor my steps and keeps me active with notifications, keeps track of my water intake (2litres a Day ),counts my calories that I eat and records my sleep, but I still haven't lost any weight. Despite losing 5 kilos in a week, in hospital recently. Cutting down on food, and keeping an eye on blood sugars is complicated, specially with heart problems as well. But I know i'm not alone. THANKS for contact clive55555*


----------



## clive555555 (Aug 19, 2017)

Pine Marten said:


> Hi Clive, many years ago (long before D) I tried Slimfast for a while. It was ok, but after a few days my teeth positively ached with the desire to get into something solid to eat! I couldn't continue with it because of the tedium of the drinks and the lack of something to actually chew...
> 
> It is certainly difficult to lose weight, and I don't have any easy answers, I'm afraid [/QUO
> WAS THINKING OF SLIMFAST, JUST FOR LUNCH. but worried about upsetting the diabetes, seems solid food best option, THANKS for contact clive55555


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi Clive a warm welcome


----------



## clive555555 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello Miss Chatter box
Thanks for Contact 
All the best Clive55555


----------



## Maz2 (Aug 20, 2017)

welcome Clive. I would not use anything like Slimfast or Complan.  I lost weight cutting the carbs although I was not supposed to lose weight and am now underweight.  Trying to put weight on and eat healthily whilst trying to avoid going from pre-diabetic to diabetic.  As my ex colleague from work said "easier said than done."

Slimming World I found useful when I needed to lose weight some years ago.  They worry me a bit though as a friend of mine goes to them and they say you can eat as much fruit as you want. My friend is not diabetic but I don't think it is a good idea  with diabetes. In fact, GP thought my excess consumption was not good when she diagnosed me pre-diabetic, without all the dried fruit added on.  I would think nothing of having pineapple, plum and dried fruit on my morning cereal.  Added to that all the sandwiches, potatoes - diet too carb heavy.

I know a lady at our Folk Dancing Group who is Type II and she has done very well with Weight Watchers.


----------



## clive555555 (Aug 21, 2017)

i agree with you. Food slimming aids are not the answer, I have Angina, high blood pressure, gall stones and now Diabetes, exercise is difficult. Now cutting back on food is more complicated, because of blood glucose? Lets hope my new exercise bike and Fitbit help me to loose 5 stones, Thanks for contact Maz2 Cheers clive55555


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 21, 2017)

clive555555 said:


> i agree with you. Food slimming aids are not the answer, I have Angina, high blood pressure, gall stones and now Diabetes, exercise is difficult. Now cutting back on food is more complicated, because of blood glucose? Lets hope my new exercise bike and Fitbit help me to loose 5 stones, Thanks for contact Maz2 Cheers clive55555


Clive...not necessarily cutting back on food per se...we all need to cut back on carbohydrates...there are the obvious ones such as potatoes...white rice...white rice...anything sugary...however...many of the foods we consider healthy do/can contain a lot of sugar...certain fruits/vegetables contain hidden carbohydrates...some are starchy...it can take a while to find the right diet for you...there are several threads on the forum which will give you great advice on this...the 'What did you eat yesterday thread'...there's also a virtual shop The New 24/7 Shop...members post their recipe ideas for meals/snacks...you'd be surprised what can be suitable to reduce your BGs...lower your carb intake...I know you have said you are reluctant to self monitor...I would advise you to give that some thought...diet for diabetics is very  much an individual matter for each of us...what I tolerate well may not be suitable for you...testing your blood sugars regularly is an effective way to assess how the food you consume affects your diabetes...one piece of advice I received here when I first joined was to take my time...not to rush...to test regularly...find a routine that is suitable for me...one sustainable in the long term...I would echo that advice...there is no need to rush...diabetes is manageable...you can achieve reasonable control with a little hard work...the right approach...I look forward to hearing your progress...good luck.


----------



## clive555555 (Aug 21, 2017)

Cheers Bubbsie, Wow you gave me a lot to think about ! I thought self monitoring wasn't up to me, thought the Doctors decided. Monitoring your BG IS the only way, to know what is happening.
Thanks for the Contact Great Help Cheers Clive55555


----------



## Radders (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi Clive
Have you tried keeping a food diary? Some people find it helps them to see where they could easily make swaps to reduce calories and carbs. When I did it for a while I also personally found that the very act of writing it all down gave me an incentive to eat more healthily.


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 21, 2017)

clive555555 said:


> Cheers Bubbsie, Wow you gave me a lot to think about ! I thought self monitoring wasn't up to me, thought the Doctors decided. Monitoring your BG IS the only way, to know what is happening.
> Thanks for the Contact Great Help Cheers Clive55555


Clive...the decision whether to test or not is entirely up to you...the decision whether to prescribe a glucose testing meter & strips is (unfortunately) up to your doctor or DSN...in the majority most health care professionals will advise 'us' we do not need to test...we can rely on the quarterly...biannual or yearly HbA1c test...likely they will refuse a meter/strips on prescription...various excuses are presented for refusals...the reality is it is all about cost cutting...once you have spoken to your hospital team...let us know their decision...if necessary we can give you some guidance on that issue...you may know the HbA1c test gives our approximate blood sugar levels for the preceding three months...whereas the home testing we do will give us a spot check...tell what our levels are at that moment...a good indicator of how our diet is affecting us...I was advised not to test by my GP...DSN and another of the health care team...I ignored that directive thanks to the advice I received here...now I am controlling my diabetes reasonably well...I attribute that to testing regularly...seeing what foods I can tolerate best...how any activity I do contributes to good control...there is some science behind it...how often to test...what the results mean...you can ask any questions you need to here...there are many type 2's here that will share the benefit of their experience with you...answer any questions you may have...again...good luck with your appointment...be interested to hear how you fared.


----------



## clive555555 (Aug 21, 2017)

Radders said:


> Hi Clive
> Have you tried keeping a food diary? Some people find it helps them to see where they could easily make swaps to reduce calories and carbs. When I did it for a while I also personally found that the very act of writing it all down gave me an incentive to eat more healthily.


HI Radders I keep a food diary, and count the calories ( under 1000cals per day) and I have a forthnightly vegetarian menu, and I drink 2litres of water a day, besides a 5kilo weight loss in a recent hospital visit,
I am struggling to lose weight , now I am at home, spent my life in catering, but food plus diabetes as me fooled at the moment. THANKS for your input. Cheers clive55555


----------



## clive555555 (Aug 21, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Clive...the decision whether to test or not is entirely up to you...the decision whether to prescribe a glucose testing meter & strips is (unfortunately) up to your doctor or DSN...in the majority most health care professionals will advise 'us' we do not need to test...we can rely on the quarterly...biannual or yearly HbA1c test...likely they will refuse a meter/strips on prescription...various excuses are presented for refusals...the reality is it is all about cost cutting...once you have spoken to your hospital team...let us know their decision...if necessary we can give you some guidance on that issue...you may know the HbA1c test gives our approximate blood sugar levels for the preceding three months...whereas the home testing we do will give us a spot check...tell what our levels are at that moment...a good indicator of how our diet is affecting us...I was advised not to test by my GP...DSN and another of the health care team...I ignored that directive thanks to the advice I received here...now I am controlling my diabetes reasonably well...I attribute that to testing regularly...seeing what foods I can tolerate best...how any activity I do contributes to good control...there is some science behind it...how often to test...what the results mean...you can ask any questions you need to here...there are many type 2's here that will share the benefit of their experience with you...answer any questions you may have...again...good luck with your appointment...be interested to hear how you fared.


Hi BUBBSIE that's what I'm worried about today, losing the home monitoring, because I have improved so much. THANKS ONCE AGAIN FOR HELP CHEERS Clive55555


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 21, 2017)

I have heart problems, and lost weight with no to minimal exercise.  Yes it can be difficult.


----------

